# Things for cows to eat!



## lawrruh

Hi all, thank you for all the knowledge you've given me so far here!

Ive been giving my cow feed, hay and some oranges as treats. is there anything else i could give her in her food to make it a little tastier? It seems so bland! lol:awh:


----------



## agmantoo

lawrruh

My herd eats roughly the same forages year round. I move them daily. As long as they know they are going to clean fresh forage they exhibit the same enthusiasm each time I show up. Variety does not seem high on their desire list.


----------



## willow_girl

My cows get slices of bread and bananas for treats. 

They will just about do a backflip for a banana!

No need to remove the peel. :teehee:


----------



## springvalley

willow_girl said:


> My cows get slices of bread and bananas for treats.
> 
> They will just about do a backflip for a banana!
> 
> No need to remove the peel. :teehee:


Willow girl, I want to see one of your cows do a backflip, that would be a YOU Tube hit. > Marc


----------



## lakeportfarms

We have a large (500 plus tree) vintage apple orchard. The cows LOVE the apples. However, you must be careful with apples, carrots, other large foods since they can obstruct the esophagus. They are usually OK if they can eat the food at their leisure, but if there is a feeding frenzy they won't chew them enough before they swallow them.


----------



## G. Seddon

lakeportfarms, you are so right. We only have two apple trees. When I found a steer parked beneath them scarfing up all he could get, I moved him out of that pasture. But I did collect fallen apples everyday and cut them into pieces for the cattle to enjoy (some turned up their noses at them???). But the steer got several apples a day cut into small pieces on top of his grain. Apples are all gone now and he's not so happy.


----------



## WildernesFamily

Apples, pears, carrots, bread, zucchini, cantaloupe. Our cow especially loves pears and carrots. I cut up anything that's hard before giving it to her.. except for the carrot she snuck out of my pocket when I was busy with something else! Sneaky cow.


----------



## Vickie44

Apples and bananas here , just a bit. Every time I call them they come running , that was my goal!


----------



## SCRancher

Watermelon rind and Holloween pumpkins.
I even got 2 volunteer pumpkins from several vines that sprouted where I was feeding them.


----------



## oldasrocks

When you turn a cow into a pet are you going to be able to eat her?


----------



## ErinP

I'm thinking it might be best to keep my cattle in the dark that some of their sisters in the bovine world are invited to such a buffet on a regular basis!

Mine think they're doing good with a little corn now and again. lol


----------



## farmergirl

My Jersey cow likes peppermints :cow:


----------

